# New websites



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I decided to sign up with footbridge a few days ago and they have sent me a proof of the first page. Im not sure what I should ask them to change. The blue around my company name and the stock photos of paint brush and can kind of look tacky.. to me..

and I am thinking of switching the special tab for wood services for a commercial painting tab. 

Please let me know what you guys think.,


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I decided to sign up with footbridge a few days ago and they have sent me a proof of the first page. Im not sure what I should ask them to change. The blue around my company name and the stock photos of paint brush and can kind of look tacky.. to me..
> 
> and I am thinking of switching the special tab for wood services for a commercial painting tab.
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think.,


How much for something like that? What deal did you get?


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I decided to sign up with footbridge a few days ago and they have sent me a proof of the first page. Im not sure what I should ask them to change. The blue around my company name and the stock photos of paint brush and can kind of look tacky.. to me..
> 
> and I am thinking of switching the special tab for wood services for a commercial painting tab.
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think.,


Hey Aaron, your website look awesome man! :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sharp, looks great

....


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How much for something like that? What deal did you get?


It's going to cost me 149 a month. No contract


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. Would you guys agree with me for what I think should be changed, any suggestions on what to change or am I over thinking it and should leave it how it is?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

i would get rid of the stock pictures...and i did the same thing...post my proof for suggestions... fb is probably going to contact you and tell you to pull the link down....they told me it messes with your rankings when you go live...not sure how true it is but im just saying....


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> i would get rid of the stock pictures...and i did the same thing...post my proof for suggestions... fb is probably going to contact you and tell you to pull the link down....they told me it messes with your rankings when you go live...not sure how true it is but im just saying....


I'll pull it down before I head to bed tonight. I just want to see if anyone has any more suggestions. I agree with you though, the stock photos look tacky. What do you think about how the pictures are in triangles and the blue splash under my company name?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Slowly keep changing stock photos with your own.
Look at this site as a start. Run with it after a few adjustments as mentioned. But keep adding good content and pictures as you like. Aaron is great with accommodating this.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I think there’s too cluttered - my eye doesn’t know where to go.

The blue paint splash is ok, but it also makes it seem like it’s part of your logo - which it’s not. Your logo would look cleaner and stand out better without it. 

The triangle grid for the photos is intended to emulate the grid in your logo. Again - a logo is more powerful when it stands on it’s own. 

Personally, I like one larger photo across the top instead of 4 or 5 photos trying to grab my attention. 

The slide show speed should be slower too. User controls are nice to have as well.

That’s my 2 cents! :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Please note, Painter-Aaron decided he should not be displaying his URL until site is up and running. He was able to edit his own post, but not those who quoted him. I had to edit those out.

See, I am useful as a mod :whistling2:


----------

